# Is Tito Ortiz "washed up"?



## gmunoz (Oct 25, 2004)

I know most saw his most recent fight with the young guy from Canada on Saturday.  Although Tito won the fight, to me, he didn't look impressive at all.  IMO he should've completely dominated and destroyed the younger, less experienced fighter.  He simply won the fight.  Is he losing it?


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2004)

I don't think so every fighter has an off night.
Tito needs to re-envent him self.

It's time to move out side the box.
perhaps some new training partners.

At The Peak of his UFC History there was names Like
Chuck Lidell , Ricco Rodriugez, Fabiano Iha.....

Perhaps He should hook up with The Melitech Camp
or Travel over seas & hook up in Japan or Brasil..

Maybe Some Crosstraining with a Fedor or Cro Cop
Something to shake up his game. Everyone knows his forte
is to Ground & Pound & anyone training to fight him 
Can put a plan of action together based on that.

I think Tito will Be Back Stronger than Ever.
Maybe he should Talk to pride or kotc
get some Side Gigs going


----------



## gmunoz (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree.  It just seems like people "got his number."  He obviously has the skill.  Needs to broaden the spectrum of his fight game.  Tried standing up & striking with Chuck Lidell and got dropped.  Frank Mir said the other night that in today's game a fighter has to be able to do it all.  Simply ground & pound won't get it.


----------



## still learning (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello, Just saw the fight between Liddel and Ortiz.  Liddel won, and stay with his game plan,  Ortiz lost and needs to learn stand-up boxing.

 Maybe the next time they meet there could be another winner, always stay with you game plan.  Wanted to see them on the ground.

 I do like both of them and hope their careers do advance up. Tito is not wash up.  Many times we need to train  differently. Kinda like those old chinese movies,good guy loses and trains under a old master,comes back, fights the bad guys and win. ...Aloha


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 24, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Just saw the fight between Liddel and Ortiz. ... Kinda like those old chinese movies,good guy loses and trains under a old master,comes back, fights the bad guys and win. ...Aloha


I just saw it too, I thought that's what happened LOL!!! Go Chuck!


----------



## getgoin (Nov 27, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> It's time to move out side the box.
> perhaps some new training partners.


I read that he is going to work with Team Quest for the Vitor fight. That sounds like a good move, Randy sure has his number.


----------

